# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  روش کار سایت پاپ آپ

## popino

روش کار سایت پاپ آپ
امروزه با گسترش روزافزون کاربران اینترنتی عرصه برای صاحبان کسب و کار باز شده تا از این طریق بتوانند محصولات و خدماتشان را به مشتریان عرضه کنند و به نوعی به هدف اصلی شان که کسب درآمد است برسند.در این میان وبسایت ها و وبلاگ هایی هستند که با هدف فروش محصول یا خدمات راه اندازی نشده اند ولی دلشان می خواهد از طریق سایت و وبلاگ شخصی شان کسب درآمد کنند.



می توان گفت که از بهترین روش ها برای کسب درآمد وبمسترها پاپ آپ است. بله درست شنیدید, وبمسترها با عضویت در یک سایت پاپ آپ می توانند با نمایش آن بر روی سایت و یا وبلاگشان کسب درآمد کنند. پاپ آپ یک پنجره ی جدید است که وقتی وارد سایتی می شوید به صورت خودکار برایتان باز می شود. پس از اینکه در سایت پاپ آپ عضو شدید یک کد جاوا  اسکریپت در اختیار شما قرار می گیرد که اصطلاحاً به آن کد پاپ آپ می گویند. شما با قرار دادن این کد در وبسایت و یا وبلاگتان به ازای هر بازدیدکننده کسب درآمد می کنید.البته ناگفته نماند که سایت پاپ آپ فقط جنبه کسب درآمد ندارد بلکه با هدف جذب تبلیغات کاربران نیز راه اندازی شده است. هر تبلیغ دهنده ای می تواند با عضویت در یک سایت پاپ آپ معتبر و  خرید پاپ آپ تبلیغات خود را در آن به نمایش بگذارد. سیستم تبلیغات در سایت پاپ آپ به این صورت است که سایت آگهی دهنده به سایت نمایش دهنده پاپ آپ یک پولی می دهد تا  هر وقت کاربران وارد سایت نمایش دهنده شدند یا اگر روی چیزی کلیک کردند یک صفحه از صفحات وب سایت آگهی دهنده نمایش داده  شود. از این طریق هم تبلیغ دهنده به هدف خودش که معرفی برند تجاری اش است می رسد و هم نمایش دهنده  پاپ آپ به درآمد خودش می رسد

----------

